# The evaporust version of Blendtec's will it blend...



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 29, 2022)

I put my partial Burnerd KC15 Collet chuck in evaporust the other day and forgot to take it out....

I think that was sunday night. 

Noteworthy, it only had mild mild surface rust, but I could not turn the ring that fastens the cap on... so I suspect the loose bearings inside may have had a bit of rust on them.

Also, the evaporust was the gel variety, but had separated into thick goo and liquid. I spent 10 minutes kneading the crap trying to reconstitute the gel. I ended up with sortta pasty goo.

So I'm curious to know what will happen if I leave this to just sit... like forever. If I were a cheap youtuber I'd make a who production out of daily inspections and click baity titles to push useless videos on the unsuspecting public.

I don't think anything will happen because I've sat the stuff in stainless steel ultrasonic cleaner for over a week in the past. I only really mention it to take up some time to delay the inevitable trip to the shop to pull the chuck out and stick something else in the muck.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 29, 2022)

I’ve never seen the gel version of Evaporust just the liquid type.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 29, 2022)

Tom O said:


> I’ve never seen the gel version of Evaporust just the liquid type.


my advice, dont buy the gel. it's crap


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 29, 2022)

Maybe I should have taken the stud's out of the chuck before I dropped it into the ER.
a bit
Oh well, going to be black oxide plenty of other parts anyways.

Sill stuck solid... still has some crud on it too. That really pisses me off. I'll have to break out a brush and have at it


----------



## Proxule (Nov 29, 2022)

Have zero clue about the evaporust, But I been using the electrolysis method now for about 1 month on a 94 year old pc of equipment with STELLAR results. Rust paint grease everything is stripped. No mess no fuss. Look into it!
gluck


----------



## phaxtris (Nov 30, 2022)

hand tool rescue just put this up.....


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 30, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> hand tool rescue just put this up.....


I like this channel.


----------



## phaxtris (Nov 30, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I like this channel.



Me to, guys Canadian , Saskatchewan somewhere


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 30, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Me to, guys Canadian , Saskatchewan somewhere


I did not know that...  that province sure has a ton of old hand tools in drafty old barns and derelict houses.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 1, 2022)

Still use a few wrenches that are older than me, they didn't develop arthritis though. I have some of my grandfathers old blow torches and hand planes and wrenches from old equipment.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 1, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Me to, guys Canadian , Saskatchewan somewhere


Saskatoon, but moving to Ontario soon,
I listen to him and a couple of other guys, Jimmy Diresta from YouTube and Andrew Alexander from Blacksmith Tools on a podcast they do now and then called the Fitzall Podcast.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 1, 2022)

The property we just moved to has both the old out buildings and the derelict house.  Lol

I used the liquid evaporust extensively last year on that old shaper.  It works really well but will eventually saturate with diminishing results.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 1, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> The property we just moved to has both the old out buildings and the derelict house.  Lol
> 
> I used the liquid evaporust extensively last year on that old shaper.  It works really well but will eventually saturate with diminishing results.


Are you finished with the big move now?
Other than unpacking, at least. We all know that is a multi-year project.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 16, 2022)

So 2 weeks further on and the chuck has gone from clean with only a few spots of hard crud on the studs, the entire chuck is now covered with metallic crud. Looks like it drew non ferrous metal out of the surface. I scraped a lot off but boy this looks like crap and not sure it will ever be useful again...

But I could not budge it before either. I opened the screw that releases the bearings and zip, nada, nothing will come out. Either they were lost long ago, or rusted in place from neglect. I never intended to use this EC collect chuck anyway...

I will chuck it in a vise and try to reef on the wrench to loosen the ring, which should spin freely


----------

